# YE HAW! I won



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Just got a call telling me I won A remington 700 7mm mag in a gun raffle I was in!!!!!!!!! Best $20 I ever spent!
ski


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats!!  
I have entered many kinds of gun drawlings and have never won.  
That should make an awsome varmit rifle!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Wanna sell it for $40.00? Hey just an offer  Besides you'd double your money. Glad to see someone here win a great prize like that. That my friend is a very nice rifle.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't be crazy Dale. How dare you try to tempt him to sell to you by implying that you are only helping him out. 

Ski,

You have to watch out for a lot of the guys on here. They may try to take advantage of you. On second thought, let me spare you the damage of having to deal with them. I will give you $60 to eliminate all of your troubles. 

Oh well it was worth a try, I guess. 

That does sound like a great varmint rifle. Congratulations!


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Congrats, but trust me, you prolly won't be shooting a lot of varmint with a 7mm rifle...it's a little rough on the shoulder  They are fun to play with, but a smaller caliber is a little more desireable for shooting varmint


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

> They are fun to play with, but a smaller caliber is a little more desireable for shooting varmint.


In that case, forget my offer for $60. I don't want it after all.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll go $80.00


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be the first to go triple digits...... $100.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

congrats!!!,but now you'll get to spend some big bucks for a scope to handle that round!  .it'll have some kick to it too!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

HA!!!
It's worth at least $125!!!!!!!!!! ;-)
I was on the website and it seems between a 30.06 and 270. I think because its a mag, it may be a little too much for groundhogs, however, I'm willing to try it out.
Funny thing is, I have been looking for a rifle to hunt with in Pennsylvania for over a year now and was not able to make up my mind, Ruger No.1, Remington 700, tikka T3? I currently shoot a marlin model 336 .35 lever action, but wanted to upgrade. I guess I found what I've ben lookin for!!

Now, How much are those Leopold VX scopes?

I know what you mean, I have been buying these tickets for over 20 years now and never won till now.

ski


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Let's see. 20 years X $20 = $400. So that is really how much it cost you.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

the 7mm is alot bigger shell then the 270 and the 3006 in terms of power
thats a great rifle out to around 300 - 400 yrds


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

ski,leupold makes the vari x I,II,and III models.the vari x I is the best of them and the most expensive.
i put a vari x II on my 7mm rem mag.i bought the rifle for an elk hunt last year and knew i wouldn't be using it alot so i didn't think i really needed a top end scope.i'm happy with the vari x II,good clarity and it holds right on zero through the different power levels.if i would have been using this rifle every year there would have been either a vari x I or a zeiss conquest on it.with that caliber i'd stay away from the lesser brands though.most can't handle the recoil.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Your right on about spending $400 through the years. x3 with my dad and brother and you get one expensive gun!!!!!!!!!!!


I certainly don't have the money to burn on the more expensive vari x I. I'll probably get the II. Alot of the guys that I hunt with use the II and love it. I should be picking it up this week by Wheeling. O yea, You KNOW I'm going to have to stop by the new Cabela's store to stock up on supplies!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ski


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

My brother just won a Browning 12 guage (?) gun. As you can tell, I know a whole lot about hunting stuff.  Anyway, I guess it was worth about $450 at Fin Feather Fur! That was a good $10 investment too!

Nicole


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I just picked up my new Remington 700 7mm mag and went straight to Cabelas in wheeling. Bought a new Leopold Vari x-I 3-9 and rings. also bought a sling and elastic shell holder that fits over the butt. It is black with matte black finish on all parts. It looks sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ski

PS- If you haven't been to Cabelas in Wheeling, you have to get there. Unbelievable!!!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

ski,something i meant to tell you about but forgot was about a good recoil pad for your rifle.i put one of these sims recoil pads on my savage and the difference was amazing.it really took the mule kick out of the 7mm rem mag.
http://www.limbsaver.com/limbsaver/firearms/precfit.aspx


----------

